# Selecting a different sourceforge mirror for port downloads



## olsmokey (Nov 16, 2009)

When I try to install a port hosted on sourceforge, it defaults to the heanet mirror which gives me an excruciatingly slow download rate of around 60kbps. If I download a file directly from a sourceforge page, and select a different mirror, the transfer understandably goes much faster. Is there any way to configure the ports system to use a specific sourceforge mirror?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2009)

Look into ports-mgmt/fastest_sites.


----------



## olsmokey (Nov 16, 2009)

Much appreciation, it all makes some sense now.


----------

